# Coldish Air from Heater



## TILTNTURN (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi 
My TT is blowing just slightly warm air when at 90 on the dash and thereafter . Had it in at garage who found leak at "housing" and repaired but also fitted a new temp sensor .

Problem still there no change in air temp from vents.

They now say they think its the thermostat { 120 to replace } but that was replaced by the wonderful Star Performance in Dysart when they did the timing belt back in April and my dad checked it and its working fine .

He says I should get it power flushed as there appears to be some tiny bits in the reservoir and its probably got an air lock in the system { no plumes of white smoke from exhaust incidentally}.

Anyone any other ideas of what it might be ? Thanks Dawn.


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

You say the thermostat was done when the cambelt was done. Normally it's the waterpump that is changed. Was it (waterpump) changed when the cambelt was done and why was the thermostat done


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dawn, What temp air are you expecting at the vents then, hotter or cooler ?
If it's 90 on dash then coolant is at least 82 degrees, so that should give you hot air. Are you using the A/C on auto & what temp are you asking for. 
Hoggy.


----------



## TILTNTURN (Sep 16, 2016)

Water pump was done at same time as belt and pulleys along with thermostat. I'm not getting anything more than lookwarm air from vents Hoggy even when ive been driving for a few miles . {Both pipes that go through bulkhead to matrix are warm after a wee while incidentally}Gauge reaches 90 quickly and even on idle only goes slightly above 90 then when driving goes back down to 90ish but all that time the air from vents with the setting set to Hi is only just above cool . Thanks all for your help. Dawn.


----------



## TILTNTURN (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry forgot to say Hoggy AC not on. Not sure why but the Fan speed increases of its own accord to about 5 bars at worst when car is being revved and goes to one bar when engine idling , not all the time , just sometimes .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is the heater control on Auto & are you asking for Max heat.
Could be a flap problem & hot/cool air not mixing correctly or the interior temp sensor faulty.
Hoggy.


----------



## TILTNTURN (Sep 16, 2016)

Tried it at 25ish 27ish and finally Hi setting and still the same Hoggy . Guy at Star Performance who specialise in VW/AUDI that I spoke to suggested like you that it might be the flap but not about the interior sensor . Where is that located ?
My dad has done as much purging of air as is possible and no difference only took a cupful of coolant . Thanks again .


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

Does sound like a sticking flap or as Hoggy said possibly temp sensor. Mine also does the fan increase but only during warm up. Once everything is up to temp it stays where it's set. You said the 2 pipes get warm. Would expect them to get a bit more than warm when up 2 temperature.


----------



## TILTNTURN (Sep 16, 2016)

HOT not warm lol. Dad had his attractive gloves on but yes at normal running temp the pipes are both hot . Ill mention the interior sensor to Jim at SP when the car goes in on 6th I'm sure hell know where it is . Thanks again .


----------



## stevov (Jun 15, 2016)

Let us know the results. Always good info for future.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

The wee grill in the aircon unit has a sensor and a baby fan behind it which sucks in the cabin air and tells the system what temp is reqd can get clogged up so give it a suck out with the Hoover to clear it and it may make all the difference you never know and it's a free fix!

Stevie


----------



## Davetheconfused (Jul 7, 2015)

If it was the internal temp sensor wouldn't it show an incorrect/strange reading with the 49c trick?

I think it's number 2 - headliner temp? Or 3 dashpod temp?, or 7 temp at fresh air blower? in this useful video. It shows a list of all codes/meanings near the end.

Can someone more knowledgeable confirm if I'm right please.


----------



## TILTNTURN (Sep 16, 2016)

Update > Had TT in at Star Performance yesterday{ Friday 6th Oct} . 
Jim found fault to be with the Position flap . Not sure what he did to it but heating is working but said it might not last .

Was given a quote of about £280 to sort ot properly . 
Charge for work done yesterday Zero .
Thanks to Jim at SP and to all above for all your advice and info. D.


----------



## beberobu (Aug 26, 2017)

Ho Dawn!
Did you sort the problem after all?
I have the EXACTLY THE SAME problem..... what was?
Cheers,
Vas



TILTNTURN said:


> Update > Had TT in at Star Performance yesterday{ Friday 6th Oct} .
> Jim found fault to be with the Position flap . Not sure what he did to it but heating is working but said it might not last .
> 
> Was given a quote of about £280 to sort ot properly .
> ...


----------

